# UNIX Community. Reasons to hate it



## nekoexmachina (May 6, 2011)

Actually, there is only one:
EVERY Linux forum out there has (or had) numerous threads 'Why Windows Sucks'.
This theme comes up from time to time in all of the Linux mailing lists of 'kinda free technical/nontechnical talk about this super linux distro number 995'
Lets look at other unices here.
The nearest thread is, guess what, "Why linuks is a bunch of crap".
Hey guys! Seriously, stop it, please. You see ${something} out there in not-the-very-best-Operating-System-for-you sucks? Stop begging about it, just use the best variant about the situation and make this variant even better.

Someone said some years ago: 'What linux community (wants)? Be better the Windows? One may have a better goal'. It kinda fit the situation.
One may say 'we do not want be better then Linux, we already are!'
Then what for is the talk about that useless crap? 
To say inside the (sorry, but it is) pretty small comunity of non-linux-users 'I do not use linux and do not recommend it to anyone'? Cm'on, dont you see that its just idiotic, cause we are here also because we already DO NOT use that thing. We know that it kinda worse than ${thing we use now}.

Please. Use your blag/website/private_place to say it. If your private place will be filled with some non-BSD centric info that any UNIX-guy can use, when he reads the article of your fail with the linux-distro-of-choise he even may think, like, 'Hey that guy is right. Maybe should I try FreeBSD instead of solving tons of bugs that Im suffering of?'

Sorry for the noise. 

P.s.
Yeah, my sig fits soooo well in the situation, but still


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 7, 2011)

Your title should have been "Linux", not "Unix". 

I was debating whether I was going to post the same thing and was surprised that thread wasn't closed.


----------



## mk (May 7, 2011)

Hi, Linux is a product, in every product there is effort to promote it. 
This effort is ongoing - it's not a single event, thus you go to a level where you stated that you are the best there is. 
You end up with extensivly promoted product and even bigger expectations. 
Now the regular user have some demands of how his pc should and probably must behave. 
You decide to give it a "Go" and use it. At the end you are in situation as killasmurf86 - this product did not satisfy your expectations nor cover your needs. 

Now.. the most important question: is linux sux?
To answer to this question first you have to answer to another one:
*Is he deliver? *
This question depend of what you expect linux to deliver.
Answer this, and you have your answer for your problem.


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 7, 2011)

Nopes, its UNIX after all. Or whatever you would call the community of all-the-modern-UNIX-like-OSes.

As an example of non-linux evangelism, look this thread that actually made me post mine.


----------



## gkontos (May 8, 2011)

@nekoexmachina,

Comparisons between unixes will always exist. Sometimes it gets carried away but that is the exception at least in this forum. Keep in mind that many here, including myself, come from a linux background.


----------



## adamk (May 8, 2011)

nekoexmachina, If you think the same thing doesn't happen in the windows community regarding *nix, you're fooling yourself:

http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=162067


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 8, 2011)

@amadk, 
I do not. I just think that UNIX community would be, well, higher than that or something.

@gkontos 
I do know it. I just dont see the point what for do all the people around comparing and complaining instead of using the best variant for their situation.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 8, 2011)

So your problem is really how *all communities* work ... it's the same everywhere, you know. You should see how people fight over Ken and Barbie, or over municipal policies, including garbage collection (not the programming kind, the real kind).


----------



## adamk (May 8, 2011)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> @amadk,
> I do not. I just think that UNIX community would be, well, higher than that or something.



Why would you think that?  It's made up of humans which are, by definition, fallible.

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 8, 2011)

The more perfectionists there are in any community, the more there will be infighting. Guess what?


----------

